# FR: ne pas jouer de/du piano, de (la) guitare



## geostan

*Moderator note:* The beginning of this thread was split from another discussion. Many other threads have then been merged here.



			
				chan420 said:
			
		

> il joue du piano
> il ne joue pas de piano



The definite article is not affected by negation, and this includes the example:
Je joue du piano, which becomes Je ne joue pas du piano. 

[…]


----------



## Gardefeu

> Je joue du piano, which becomes Je ne joue pas du piano.


No it doesn't, I'm afraid.
_Je ne joue pas *de* piano._


----------



## geostan

We will have to disagree on this. While I did find one example on the web with de, almost all the examples I encountered use the formula with du following a negative.

De goes against logic. The article in this expression is definite, not partitive, and the definite article is never replaced by de.


----------



## Gardefeu

Oh, come on, geostan, you're talking to a French native (and a professional musician, furthermore!).
Type je ne joue pas de violon,
je ne joue pas de clarinette,
je ne joue pas de batterie
and even, yes, je ne joue pas de piano

What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## calembourde

I also thought it was pas *de* piano, and I searched for both forms on Google because I thought geostan must have a good reason in order to disagree with a native speaker. I noticed that there are more results for je ne joue pas du piano and many of them seem to be in grammar textbooks. I'm confused! (But I hope Gardefeu is right because I am much more used to saying 'pas de', and it's easier to pronounce!)


----------



## OlivierG

I'm quite puzzled by this one.
I'd be naturally inclined to say "je ne joue pas de piano", as Gardefeu wrote, but can't be sure that "je ne joue pas du piano" would be grammatically incorrect. The more I read it, the more I doubt.
Well, the first belief is often the right one.


----------



## Gardefeu

On peut noter, si tant est que la fréquence d'un mot ou d'une expression dans les "hits" de Google aient une quelconque signification, que, comme le soulignait très justement calembourde, la grande majorité des occurences de _je ne joue pas du piano _indiquées par son lien proviennent de méthodes de langue, d'origine étrangère (anglo-saxonnes, allemandes). Une petite partie provient de textes anciens (Berlioz, Rachilde), et le reste de scripteurs non-francophones... Pas très probant, tout ça...


----------



## calembourde

et en plus, dans tels textes, ils sont peut-être des exemples de ce qu'on ne dit pas 

Edit: est-ce qu'il vaut mieux ecrire, 'il s'agit des exemples de ce qu'on ne dit pas' ?


----------



## Texas Heat Wave

Okay - I must through in my 10 cents worth here.  Although I am not a native speaker, I have been teaching French to American teenagers for 3 forevers (a really long time).  My grammar sense comes from textbooks rather than personal experience (malheureusement).  In all the texts that I have used and examined, the definite articles are le, la, l', and les.  The indefinites are un, une, des.  The partitives are du, de la, de l'.  They are not interchangeable.  I concur with Gardefeu - je ne joue pas de violon.  Many people use incorrect grammar and spelling, even on the web!  Trust your wise native speaker on this one!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est bizarre, je dirais "je ne joue pas de piano" dans l'absolu, tout le temps, je ne sais donc pas en jouer... mais par contre, je dirais "je ne joue pas du piano, en ce moment" ! (si on entend un son de piano, ce ne peut pas être moi, car je fais autre chose... de l'internet, par exemple.)


----------



## Cath.S.

Also, I just looked up _pas du piano_ and found this sentence:
_je ne joue pas *du piano* pour elle_
_=>_
je joue du piano mais ce n'est pas pour elle

whose meaning is different from

_je ne joue pas *de piano* pour elle_
_=>_
je joue du piano, mais pour elle, je refuse d'en jouer


----------



## geostan

I can't help wondering what one would say if we interposed an adverb phrase like tres bien.

I cannot believe anyone would say Je ne joue pas tres bien de piano. You may argue that I have changed the focus, but have I really?  If one does indeed say: Je ne joue pas tres bien du piano, then the use of de is clearly prepositional and the article is clearly the definite article.

And while it is true that I am not a native speaker, I taught French for more than thirty years, and was in contact with many native speakers. So I do have some experience. I would also argue that native speakers are not perfect. As a native speaker of English, I would scarcely suggest that I do not make errors, and some of the ones I do make are a result of hearing incorrect versions for so long, they begin to sound correct.

Can we add the question of jouer a with sports.

Do we say je ne joue pas au base-ball, or je ne joue pas de base-ball.


----------



## Texas Heat Wave

geostan, I apologize if my remarks came across more strongly than intended.  You make a valid point about native speakers not always using the best grammar.  The two remarks previous to your last one suggest several nuances that I had never encountered.  This is fascinating for me.  I am interested in reading the responses on the je ne joue pas bien de/du piano.  I have always thought of "pas de" as meaning roughly "not any", so if I don't play piano well, I do play it some, so I would guess towards pas du in that regard.  En attendant someone who really knows....


----------



## Cath.S.

pas/jamais + adverb => du, de la, des


_Il mange de la viande / des pommes au dîner_
_Il ne mange pas/jamais de viande / de pommes au dîner_
_Il ne mange pas systématiquement de la viande / des pommes au dîner_

As an aside, note the difference in the following case:
_je ne joue pas mal du piano_
_I'm not bad at playing the piano_
_je joue pas mal de piano_
_I play the piano quite a lot_
Here _pas mal de_ is an idiom that means _beaucoup de._


----------



## Gardefeu

Si je puis me permettre d'élever (non pas qu'il soit bien bas, au contraire!) ou plutôt d'élargir le débat, il me semble que les points de vue qui s'opposent sur la question _du piano / de piano_, plus qu'une maîtrise plus ou moins fautive ou plus ou moins innée de la langue, relèvent de conceptions différentes, sinon opposées, de ce qu'est une langue. 

En gros, lorsque je remarque dans mon post #8 qu'on dit _je ne joue pas de piano_, et qu'en réponse goestan dit "je ne suis pas d'accord, on dit je ne joue pas _du_ piano", n'assiste-t-on pas à la querelle (le mot est trop fort) que les analystes du théâtre du Grand Siècle attribuaient fictivement à Racine et à Coprneille, en disant de l'un que dans ses pièces il décrivait les hommes tels qu'ils sont (Racine) et l'autre tels qu'ils devraient être? Je ne suis pas Racine, mais mon expérience de la langue (comme tous les natifs!) vient de la pratiquer telle qu'elle est... Je suis Français, je la parle et l'entends quotidiennement, je pratique la langue française _telle qu'elle est_ - j'ajoute que, parlant plusieurs autres langues par ailleurs, et me piquant, avec le moins de vanité possible j'espère, de m'exprimer dans un français très correct, je suis vigilant à ce que sont des fautes courantes, des barbarismes répandus, des néologismes douteux...

Les arguments de geostan, au contraire, en font une sorte de Corneille, qui décrit la langue "telle qu'elle devrait être"; se basant sur son expérience d'enseignant - que je salue et respecte, appuyant ses arguments sur des exemples livresques, ou, de façon peut-être plus contestable, sur des résultats de Google, il pense que la langue française devrait être ainsi, parce que les livres le disent...

Je salue, à nouveau, et bien sincèrement, l'aplomb qu'il faut à un étranger pour oser remettre à sa place un Français de souche. Mettre en doute, flamberge au vent, sa capacité à parler sa propre langue de façon châtiée ne manque pas de panache... Peut-être est-ce une question de tempérament (Racine contre Corneille?), mais, bien que je parle très bien l'Anglais, voilà une chose que je n'aurais jamais l'outrecuidance de faire, vis-à-vis d'un anglophone de naissance - j'ai bien trop conscience que mes décennies de pratique et d'amour fou de la langue _de Shakespeare et de la Bible_ ne me donnent pas le droit de me sentir supérieur à quelqu'un qui l'a tétée à la mamelle...


----------



## rhubarb

Bonjour a tous!

I know that je ne joue pas de guitare is correct, but is it je ne joue pas de football or je ne joue pas au football.  I have found both in my children's French book (Metro 2) and am confused!

Merci d'avance

Carrie


----------



## geostan

[...]
I have maintained that Je ne joue pas de guitare is grammatically not defensible, since jouer de is an indirectly transitive use of the verb. Native speakers have said that it is correct. So I have to leave it there. As to the second point, based on the same analysis, I would say that one should say Je ne joue pas au football.

Cheers!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

I wouldn't say "je ne joue pas de football", only "je ne joue pas au football".

(and BTW "je ne joue pas de guitare" isn't very usual, if correct)


----------



## lemonjelly

Je dirais plutot : je ne fais pas de guitare.
Je ne joue pas au football est correct.
Tu peux aussi rencontrer : Je ne fais pas de foot.


----------



## marget

I'm a non-native speaker, but I don't feel that "Je ne joue pas de guitare" is grammatically correct.  If using "jouer de", _de_ is the preposition, not the partitive.  Therefore, I think one should say "Je ne joue pas de _la _guitare", in the same way as one would say "Je ne parle pas de _la_ nouvelle chanson, _du_ film, _de_ _l'_accident, etc.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I was not sure about the negative.
_Je joue du piano._
_Je joue de la clarinette. _I believe these are correct. Would I make the negative as follows?
_Je ne joue pas de piano/de clarinette etc. _
Merci d'avance.


----------



## marget

You need the definite article after the preposition here, even in the negative.  In these cases, "de + ..." does not involve the partitive article. Je ne joue pas du piano/de la clarinette is correct, in my opinion.


----------



## marcolo

Why do you change the preposition for negative ?
No reason, I would suggest :

Je joue du panio
Je ne joue pas du panio
Je joue de la clarinette
Je ne joue pas de la clarinette


----------



## Iznogoud

At first I thought that would be an easy one, but then I ran into the same questioning as the one here: ne pas jouer de/du piano, ne pas faire de/du sport


----------



## marcolo

the thread mentioned by Iznogoud is very interesting. But I stick to "je ne joue pas du piano", because there is only one instrument, that's why you need this definite article.


----------



## la jolie fleure

Salut!
I have come across replacing du/de la/de l'/des with de after a negative but the following sentences don't sound correct. Please advise. Merci.

[…]
Je ne joue pas de guitare (instead of de la)


----------



## geostan

I would say _Je ne joue pas de la guitare._

We're not dealing with a partitive here. With musical instruments, jouer is used as an indirectly transitive verb and would therefore remain unaffected by a negative.

A number of native speakers whom I challenged in a forum a few years ago, insisted that "Je ne joue pas de piano," or other musical instruments, was perfectly acceptable. My answer was that if they were using it, they had lost the grammatical structure and believe that "Je joue du piano." had a partitive within, rather than the construction I alluded to earlier.

This has not resurfaced since then, but I maintain that grammatically, the sentence you quoted is incorrect.


----------



## Conchita57

I totally agree with Geostan:

The expression is 'jouer du piano" or 'jouer de la guitare', not 'jouer un/une piano/guitare'.

Saying 'je ne joue pas de piano', to me, sounds as wrong as 'je joue un piano'.


----------



## donques

The following thoughts on this subject which has arisen several times before is not an attempt at sophistry, but might be seen as "snake-oil" by some.

Whether you agree with "joue pas de guitare" or not, I believe all we must go with what is used by native speakers _at all levels_ _of the language _in thiscase; especially when it *is* Ibelieve grammatically correct.

The following is how I understand all this
"Je ne joue pas de guitare" is correct unless you are contrasting this negative with a positive e.g.
Je ne joue pas de la guitare mais je joue du piano.


Jouer when used with the preposition de + subtantif e.g. "Je joue de la guitare",
is part of an ablative construction.  It means you make use of the guitar to play music. The problem for anglophones translating this is that French and English no longer use inflection with nouns to indicate case, so whereas we equally say:
I play music
I play guitar
the French express the former in a non-oblique manner, the latter in an oblique manner. English uses no preposition in either argument even if we attempt to understand the second argument as ablative.


When we get to the negative expression of jouer de I believe that semantically we move into a partitive argument, so then the determiner *de la* can be dropped, because we are saying we don't use any instrument, which is part of the set of all instruments called guitar, to play music. In essence what has become a partitive determiner (_*de la*_) is omitted after the preposition _*de*_

Why is _*de la*_ used when we wish to show a contrast? I feel the problem here is how we look at terms like definite article and determiner.

At one time in the development of French, the definite article functioned only as a demonstrative, it had no generic sense. Elsewhere to avoid confusion with prepositions the idea of partitive was expressed by just the "definite" article and its development into the "bare partitive" was quite slow. We see periods when bare nouns were used, then not used, then partially used.

I say this to make the point that as any language develops, people pick and choose what they understand and what works for them. In the main it's a bottom-up process.

"Je ne joue pas de la guitare", focuses on that demonstrative (previously the only) aspect of the definite article. It is not *that* instrument (the guitar) that I am using (to play music).

"Je joue de la guitare" stated on its own means: I use the guitar (here the definite article is used in a *generic* sense as part of an oblique construction) (to play music).

I don't find this flexibility unusual at all in language. After all in English we can say the following:
A tiger will kill you. (generic)
The tiger will kill you (generic)
Tigers will kill you. (generic)
They can all have nuances of meaning, but they can all have the same meaning, yet one noun phrase has the indefinite article, one the definite article, and one is  bare.


----------



## geostan

I might accept that if other indirectly transitive verbs followed suit. Let's try jouir de.

One says Il jouit d'une bonne santé. Is the negative form
Il ne jouit pas de bonne santé? I would suggest that it is not. I would say
Il ne jouit pas d'une bonne santé.

Now, one could argue that it is much easier to slide into the mistaken belief that jouer de la guitare is a partitive, not aware of the grammatical structure of the expression, adding that such is not likely with the other expression. But strictly speaking, they have similar if not identical structures in the affirmative form.

It might be instructive to check other indirectly transitive verbs that require de to see which formula works best.


----------



## elf24

I am wanting to put some sentences into the negative form and I know that "du/de la/de l'" has to change to "de" in the negative form, e.g.

Je joue du piano and je ne joue pas de piano

but I was just wondering if there are any other instances when you need "de" in the negative, (other than je n'ai pas de...)

Is "je ne lis pas un livre" an accurate translation of "I don't read a book" or should I say, " je ne lis pas de livre"?

Many thanks


----------



## trench feature

I think you may want to say "Je ne lis pas de livre".  In addition, I think you need to say "Je ne joue pas *du* piano"


----------



## cocottelabroue

We usually replace an indefinitive article (un, une, des) or a partivie article (du, de la, de l') by _de _ou_ d'_ when negating a sentence unless there is an opposition.

Alors on dirait - Je lis *un* livre. - Je ne lis pas *de* livre. - Je ne lis pas *un* livre, mais une revue.
Ou encore, Je joue *du* piano. - Je ne joue pas *de* piano. - Je ne joue pas *du* piano, mais de la guitare.


----------



## Fred_C

trench feature said:


> I think you may want to say "Je ne lis pas de livre". In addition, I think you need to say "Je ne joue pas *du* piano"


 No.
The partitive article "du" does changes to "de" when it is the object of a negative sentence, just as the indefinite article "un" or "une" or "des".

Both "Je ne lis pas de livre" and "je ne joue pas de piano" are perfectly correct sentences.

What you might want to know is that the substitution with "de" is not required if you only want to negate the object of the sentence, and not the whole sentence.

So if you say "je ne lis pas un livre" or "je ne joue pas du piano", what you mean is that you are reading something, but not a book,  or that you are playing some instrument, but not a piano.


----------



## geostan

We had this discussion a couple of years ago. I disagreed then as I disagree now. But apparently, it is quite common among native speakers to say _Je ne joue pas de piano_.

However, it is grammatically unsound. the _du_ in the expression _jouer du piano_ is _de + the definite article_. And the definite article is not replaced by _de_ after a negative.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I understand your point, and it is true that you would be perfectly right if "du" actually meant "de" + the definite article, but it does not, I think.
Let me try to prove it :
1)The verb jouer is directly transitive when it means "to play a music" : "Le pianiste a joué "la truite", de Schubert." "L'orchestre a joué la symphonie inachevée".

2)The use of the partitive article in front of a music instrument is a perfectly valid French phrase meaning "music played on that instrument" :
"Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette musique, c'est du piano ?
-Non, c'est de l'orgue."
Therefore it is correct to say : "je ne joue pas de piano", because it *is* the partitive article.


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> 1)The verb jouer is directly transitive when it means "to play a music" : "Le pianiste a joué "la truite", de Schubert." "L'orchestre a joué la symphonie inachevée".
> Therefore it is correct to say : "je ne joue pas de piano", because it *is* the partitive article.



This is from the article on _jouer_ in the CNRTL:


> *4.* _En partic._    Se servir d'un instrument de musique, en tirer des sons harmonieux *(+ compl. prép. spécifiant l'instrument).* _Jouer de l'orgue, du piano, du violon, de la trompette._ _Valdemar, avec la même pathétique maladresse, jouait *de* quatre ou cinq instruments différents. Il avait, ce jour-là, descendu son violon _(Duhamel, _ Jard. bêtes sauv.,_ 1934, p. 69).



A similar construction exists for games and sports using *à*:

jouer au football, jouer aux echecs, but no one would consider saying:

Je ne joue pas de football, because the preposition _de_ is not involved.


----------



## Fred_C

Je vois.
Pour moi, il y a une grande différence entre "jouer au football", où la préposition "à" fait partie du régime du verbe, et introduit un complément d'objet résolument indirect, et "jouer de quatre instruments", où la préposition "de" fait partie du complément d'objet direct. (qui est un complément partitif.)
D'ailleurs, le CNRTL dit "complément prépositionnel", il ne dit pas "complément d'objet indirect..."
Enfin, le CNRTL n'a sans doute pas envisagé la question sous l'angle de la version négative de la phrase...

Le verbe "manger" est transitif direct, lui aussi, et pourtant, on mange "de la soupe", et il est possible de dire que vous avez "mangé de quatre gâteaux", si vous ne les avez pas mangés en entier...


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> Pour moi, il y a une grande différence entre "jouer au football", où la préposition "à" fait partie du régime du verbe, et introduit un complément d'objet résolument indirect, et "jouer de quatre instruments", où la préposition "de" fait partie du complément d'objet direct. (qui est un complément partitif.)



Ce raisonnement ne me convainc pas. Mais je dois ajouter ce petit paragraphe tiré du Bon Usage:

A_vec un instrument de musique, le tour enregistré par la plupart des dict. est jouer de : Elle joue de la harpe. Cependant, le Rob. donne comme normal jouer un instrument « en jouer » avec ces ex. sans référence : Un jeune virtuose qui joue le piano comme un dieu. Tu le joues souvent, ton violon ? Les instruments à cordes qui sont peu joués perdent de leur richesse de timbre.R2
_
Pour moi, ce serait la seule explication possible pour permettre_ Je ne joue pas de piano. _Quant à _jouer de + instrument de musique_, le_ de _reste pour moi une préposition introduisant un complément d'objet indirect.

Je crois qu'ici il faudra s'accorder pour ne pas être d'accord.


----------



## cocottelabroue

Je suis d'accord avec _Fred C_.
Le verbe _jouer_ dans _jouer du piano_ est un verbe transitif direct. On joue quoi? Du piano. Ceci dit, revenons maintenant à la question initiale : _Je ne lis pas de livre et Je ne joue pas de piano. _

http://www.lepointdufle.net/ressources_fle/articles_negation4.htm


----------



## marget

cocottelabroue said:


> Le verbe _jouer_ dans _jouer du piano_ est un verbe transitif direct. On joue quoi? Du piano.


 
If I wanted to ask the question "Which _instrument _do you play?", is "De quel instrument jouez-vous" correct, or would you say simply "Quel instrument jouez-vous"? I can see that in Je fais du piano, du is the partitive article, but with jouer, le piano seems to be the object of the preposition de.


----------



## CapnPrep

Et voici ce qu'en dit l'Académie française :


> Il en va différemment de *jouer de* suivi du nom d’un instrument de  musique : l’instrument sera toujours introduit par un déterminant : _Je  joue (ne joue pas) du piano ; Je joue (ne joue pas) de l’orgue ; Je  joue (ne joue pas) des castagnettes, de la clarinette_.


Mais le fait même que l'Académie trouve utile de donner un avis signifie que les locuteurs (ou une grande partie des locuteurs) disent autre chose en réalité…


----------



## itka

Il me semble bien au contraire que la majorité des Français (les autres, je ne sais pas) disent : 
_"*De* quel instrument jouez-vous ?" _et_ "Je joue *du* piano, *de l*'orgue, *de la *clarinette"._


----------



## CapnPrep

Je parlais évidemment des phrases _négatives_, dans le contexte de la citation et de cette discussion.


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> Il me semble bien au contraire que la majorité des Français (les autres, je ne sais pas) disent :
> _"*De* quel instrument jouez-vous ?" __._


 C'est vrai, mais je pense que cela ne signifie pas qu'il s'agit d'un complément indirect, cela peut être un complément direct partitif, parce que de la même manière, la grammaire autorise à demander :
"De quel gâteau manges-tu ?"


----------



## itka

Pardonnez-moi de ne pas relire tout le fil, mais il me semble qu'on ne parle pas la même langue, les uns et les autres !

A la question : _"Est-ce que tu joues *du* piano ?"_ Je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose comme réponse négative que _"Non, je ne joue pas *du* piano"._

C'est sans doute basique et je ne doute pas que nombre de dictionnaires et de grammaires donnent d'autres possibilités, mais je peux vous assurer qu'en France, personne, jamais, ne dirait : "je ne joue pas de piano" ou "je ne joue pas le piano".
Quant à "au piano", je ne peux l'imaginer que dans une phrase du type :
_"Ce morceau ? Je ne le joue pas *au* piano mais à la guitare".
_


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> C'est sans doute basique et je ne doute pas que nombre de dictionnaires et de grammaires donnent d'autres possibilités, mais je peux vous assurer qu'en France, personne, jamais, ne dirait : "je ne joue pas de piano" ou "je ne joue pas le piano".


Bon, on te pardonne, parce que c'est toi. Mais si tu avais relu le fil (et les fils précédents traitant de la même question), tu aurais peut-être parlé avec moins d'assurance.

ne pas jouer de/du piano (FS)
pas d' / de / des / du (Español-Français)


----------



## itka

C'est gentil de me pardonner ! 
Mais tu dis 





> tu aurais peut-être parlé avec moins d'assurance.


Ça, sûrement pas !  Parce que ce que je sais du français, je ne l'ai pas appris dans des livres ou des forums, et quoiqu'ils puissent dire, je sais bien ce que, *moi*, *j'ai* entendu et employé ! 
Bon, maintenant, je vais regarder les fils que tu indiques. 
Je suppose qu'on y trouve tout et le contraire ?
[…]


----------



## itka

[…]
 
Alors, première remarque : nous parlons de l'expression *"jouer du piano"* et non d'un autre verbe et d'un autre nom.
Tous les exemples traitant de manger des bonbons, lire un livre, faire du ski, etc. traitent un autre sujet.

Deuxième remarque : soyons précis. 
Il s'agit de _savoir jouer/être capable de jouer/être en train de jouer_ du piano en tant qu'instrument de musique (et non, par exemple, "jouer = miser un piano au casino" )

Conclusion : je persiste (et signe) : 
On dit bien_ "je joue *du* piano" _et _"je ne joue pas *du* piano"._
Bien entendu, cela est valable pour tous les instruments de musique. 
Qui dirait "je ne joue pas de guitare" au lieu de _"je ne joue pas *de la*__ guitare" ?_ 

L'explication ? Mais tu la donnes toi-même, là !


> En principe, dans "jouer du piano" il s'agit de la préposition "de" et de l'article défini (verbe transitif indirect), tandis que dans "faire du ski" et "manger des bonbons" il s'agit de l'article partitif/indéfini (verbes transitifs directs). Comparer "jouer de 4 instruments" et "*faire de 4 sports d'hiver" ou "*manger de 4 bonbons".
> 
> Dès lors, la forme négative devrait être, logiquement, "Je ne joue pas du piano" (comme par ex. "Je ne parle pas du roi", "Je ne viens pas du Gabon", etc.) Mais je pense que la structure a pu être réanalysée comme "jouer + _art. partitif_ + nom d'instrument", sous l'influence des emplois transitifs directs de "jouer" : jouer un rôle / des rôles, jouer une musique / de la musique, jouer un match / des matchs, … À ce moment-là, on construit (tout aussi logiquement) la phrase négative "Je ne joue pas de piano".


Et tu as parfaitement raison !  Tu fais des hypothèses pour tenter de justifier ce que tu as lu, mais c'est bien toi qui as raison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, à mon tour d'y mettre mon grain de sel…

En réponse à la question _Est-ce que tu joues du piano ?_ je ne dirais personnellement aucune des deux phrases, mais plus simplement :_ Non, je ne *sais* pas *en* jouer_, voire : _Non, je ne *sais* pas jouer du piano_.

Cela dit, si ça peut te rassurer, si je « devais » dire : _Non, je ne joue pas de/du piano_ dans le sens _je ne *sais* pas en jouer_, je dirais comme toi : _Non, je ne joue pas *du* piano_ et jamais _*de*_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne sais plus trop ce que je dirais maintenant... 
Mais force est de constater D) qu'il y a plus de deux fois plus de « du » que de « de » en faisant une recherche dans Glou² livre. Ça vaut ce que ça vaut.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Eh bien je dois dire que j'hallucine.
"Je ne sais pas jouer du piano" sonne absolument faux à mes oreilles.
Je l'avais déjà entendu, mais je le considérais comme un régionalisme.


----------



## Grop

Salut à tous,

Pour ce que ça vaut, je dirais exactement comme MC a dit :


Maître Capello said:


> En réponse à la question _Est-ce que tu joues du piano ?_ je ne dirais personnellement aucune des deux phrases, mais plus simplement :_ Non, je ne *sais* pas *en* jouer_, voire : _Non, je ne *sais* pas jouer du piano_.
> 
> Cela dit, si ça peut te rassurer, si je « devais » dire : _Non, je ne joue pas de/du piano_ dans le sens _je ne *sais* pas en jouer_, je dirais comme toi : _Non, je ne joue pas *du* piano_ et jamais _*de*_.


----------



## Fred_C

welearnfrench said:


> Jouer au piano est incorrect.
> Jouer le piano est incorrect.
> Jouer du piano est correct.


 
Ce n'est pas la question.
La question est de savoir ce qu'on doit dire à la forme négative :
"Ne pas jouer du piano" (comme s'il s'agissait d'un complément défini indirect)
ou
"ne pas jouer de piano" (comme s'il s'agissait d'un complément partitif direct)

La réponse est difficile à trouver dans un dictionnaire, et les grammaires ne semblent pas s'être posé la question en termes clairs.


----------



## marget

Here is part of the entry for jouer from TLFi: 





> *4. *_En partic. _Se servir d'un instrument de musique, en tirer des sons harmonieux (+ compl. prép. spécifiant l'instrument). _Jouer de l'orgue, du piano, du violon, de la trompette_


 
It seems to indicate that "de" is being used as a preposition. The partitive article article does not appear to be involved. Therefore, I believe that it is correct to say "Je ne joue pas du piano".

I'm curious about a detail in a previous response. if I'm reading it correctly, in welearnfrench's post:


welearnfrench said:


> Une seule acception de jouer fait référence à l'instrument de musique et il s'agit de "jouer de", v.t. * ind.*


Does that mean that we're dealing with "un complément défini indirect"? If so, wouldn't ne pas jouer du piano be grammatically correct?


----------



## Fred_C

CAPnPrep avait fait la même remarque.
J'avais trouvé que l'expression "complément prépositionnel" employée par le TLFi était peu claire.
Et je soupçonne que les rédacteurs de cette entrée dans le dictionnaire ne se sont pas posé la question de la différence entre un complément direct partitif et un complément indirect défini.
Il n'y a que dans des phrases négatives que cette différence apparaît clairement,
(Et c'est un fait qui n'est pas très connu des grammaires écrites en français pour les français. pour cela, il faudrait mieux consulter une bonne grammaire pour les apprenants)

et on ne peut pas demander simplement son avis à un francophone, puisque par exemple Itka et moi sommes en désaccord quant à la forme négative de la phrase
"je joue du piano"



marget said:


> _I'm curious about a detail in a previous response. if I'm reading it correctly, in welearnfrench's post: "_Une seule acception de jouer fait référence à l'instrument de musique et il s'agit de "jouer de", v.t. *ind." *Does that mean that we're dealing with "un complément défini indirect"? If so, wouldn't ne pas jouer du piano be grammatically correct?


Yes it would, but what I suggest is the same :
The difference between a indirect definite object and a direct partitive object is not very clear in such a phrasal sentence as "je joue du piano" it only appears in a negative sentence, and this particularity is not very likely to be noticed in a grammar book target for a french audience,
What I mean is that just a mention"V. int" in a dictionary is very likely to be just a shortcut to indicate the presence of a preposition, and not a thoroughly thought reflection.

I am perfectly ready to trust such an entry provided it comes from a grammar book targeted to a foreign audience (those books are more prescriptive, less descriptive, and more exhaustive), or if it clearly quotes an example of a negative sentence.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute mon vote à  « _Je ne joue pas *du* piano_. »

Tout comme je dirais : _Je ne joue pas *du* tambour/pas de l'accordéon/pas *de la *guitare._  Autrement dit, je garde l'article.


_Je n'ai pas appris à jouer *du* piano / Je ne sais pas jouer *du* piano
Je ne joue même pas « Au clair de la lune » *au* piano. 
Bref, je n'ai aucun talent *de* pianiste _


----------



## marget

Fred_C said:


> I am perfectly ready to trust such an entry provided it comes from a grammar book targeted to a foreign audience (those books are more prescriptive, less descriptive, and more exhaustive), or if it clearly quotes an example of a negative sentence.


 
I found "jouer de" in a group of verbs under the following heading: "Verbs taking a direct object in English but in French taking a noun or pronoun introduced by _de_ or the genitive pronoun _en._" Other verbs in the category include abuser de, s'apercevoir de, (se) douter de, etc. 

My impression is that the "de" mentioned is the preposition, not the partitive article. _Il joue du piano_ is given as an example. Unfortunately, the only expression in the negative is "Je ne m'en suis pas aperçu."


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hi all,

I wish I knew more about partitive articles and the like, but...
All I know is what I understand when I hear
_Tu ne peux pas jouer *du* piano_: a piano is there next room, but you ca'nt play it - either because your sister is already playing it, or because your hands are dirty

_Tu ne peux pas jouer *de* piano_: no matter what piano we're talking about, there's something about you that merely prevents you from playing it - maybe you have allergy to ebony and ivory.

Also Itka wrote above qui dirait "je ne joue pas de guitare" ? Moi !
Je suis musicien, multi-instrumentiste (clavier, guitare, percussions).
Ce soir, on tape le boeuf entre amis.
Ma soeur me demande "Tu joues de la guitare ce soir ?", et je lui réponds "Non, ce soir je ne joue pas de guitare, seulement des percus".


----------



## amélie.

For negative imperatives, should you change the 'du/de la/des' to 'de'? Is this the same with definite articles?

eg. 
Ne joue pas *du* violon maintenant !
ou
Ne joue pas *de* violon maintenant !

[…]

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lizzi_e

Les deux marchent mais je trouve que DE marche mieux


----------



## CapnPrep

In principle, the same rules apply to imperatives as to other types of sentences (declarative, inetrrogative). That is, indefinite and partitive articles change to _de_, while the definite article stays the same. And all articles stay the same after a preposition.


Fais *du* bruit ! Ne fais pas *de* bruit ! 
Dis *la* vérité ! Ne dis pas *la* vérite ! 
Rêve d*'un* monde meilleur, *du* monde futur ! Ne rêve pas *d'un* monde meilleur, *du* monde futur ! 
 
Unfortunately, with_ jouer_, you have chosen a particularly problematic example. See the following threads for a lot of (rather inconclusive) discussion:
ne pas jouer de/du piano (FS)
[…]


----------



## Frenchigirl

Texas Heat Wave said:


> Okay - I must through in my 10 cents worth here.  Although I am not a native speaker, I have been teaching French to American teenagers for 3 forevers (a really long time).  My grammar sense comes from textbooks rather than personal experience (malheureusement).  In all the texts that I have used and examined, the definite articles are le, la, l', and les.  The indefinites are un, une, des.  The partitives are du, de la, de l'.  They are not interchangeable.  I concur with Gardefeu - je ne joue pas de violon.  Many people use incorrect grammar and spelling, even on the web!  Trust your wise native speaker on this one!



Ok Now, I have to put my ten cents in here too. First of all, I am a native French speaker and a French professor as well. I have to say that Geostan is right even if he didn't explain why. In je joue "du" piano, "du" indeed is the definite article.In fact it is the contraction of the preposition "de " that is used with the verb jouer, when we refer to musical instrument. We say jouer de + le, la,l' or les. But everyone knows that de + le becomes "du" in French, therefore in the case of playing musical instrument , "du" is the definite article contracted, and that is why it doesn't change and remains : je ne joue pas du piano. I hope it is clear to all of you all know.

Ha, ha, Gardefeu, mais on s'emballe! Je suis desolee de me meler a cette querelle linguistique, mais je suis aussi 100% francaise, et professeur de francais (le comble!) Helas, Geostan a raison meme s'il n'explique pas son affirmation. Dans je joue "du " piano, "du" est la forme contractee de l'article defini "le" avec la preposition "de" qui accompagne le verbe jouer dans le cas des instruments de musique. Ainsi on dit jouer de + le, la, l', ou les. Or en Francais,     de + le deviennent "du". On ne dit pas je joue de le piano, mais du piano, qui est l'article defini contracte. L'article defini ne change pas a la forme negative comme l'article partitif. C'est pourquoi la forme correcte est: je ne joue pas du piano, ou je ne joue pas de la flute, ou je ne joue pas des castagnettes etc. C'est la regle de grammaire qui est validee par l'Academie Francaise. Voila, j'espere que vous avez tous appris quelque chose aujourd'hui meme si c'est avec 6 ans de retard.


----------



## mancunienne girl

geostan said:


> We had this discussion a couple of years ago. I disagreed then as I disagree now. But apparently, it is quite common among native speakers to say _Je ne joue pas de piano_.
> 
> However, it is grammatically unsound. the _du_ in the expression _jouer du piano_ is _de + the definite article_. And the definite article is not replaced by _de_ after a negative.



Whilst looking up something else, I found this thread. I was taught that after negatives "du" is replaced by de, by numerous teachers, both at University and at school and having being amongst native speakers frequently and often, "Je ne joue pas de piano" is correct. I would not dream of questioning native French speakers on this point. It is only like us saying "I have some sweets - I don't have any sweets". I always see the "de" as representing "any".


----------



## Oddmania

L'explication de Geostan au sujet de l'article défini tient parfaitement la route, mais je dois avouer que j'ai toujours dis _de_. La plupart du temps, j'entends seulement _du _dans la bouche de locuteurs étrangers. Des phrases du type _Je n'ai pas une voiture en France_, ou _Je n'ai pas des amis en France_.


----------



## Nicomon

@ manuciennegirl :  You will notice if you read this whole thread that several native French speakers agreed with Geostan. And that includes the post right before yours, that Frenchgirl wrote in 2012. 

Comme je l'ai écrit en 2009 - et je n'ai pas changé d'avis depuis - je dirais  « _Je ne joue pas *du* piano  / Je ne sais pas jouer *du* piano... ni *de la* clarinette _».

Après lecture de *cette page* intitulée : FAQ : faire _du_ piano et jouer _du_ piano...
j'en conclus comme eux que c'est par analogie avec  « _faire du piano / ne pas faire *de* piano_ »  que certains disent  « _je ne joue pas *de* piano_ ».

Le site - trouvé au hasard de recherches - est pour les étudiants finnophones, mais cela m'a semblé bien fait.
J'en copie quelques bouts, et je vous invite à lire la page au complet.  Vous en tirerez les conclusions que vous voudrez : 





> Pourtant, quand le complément d’objet du verbe _jouer_ désigne un instrument de musique (_jouer_ signifiant dans ce cas « savoir utiliser », « pratiquer » tel ou tel instrument), le verbe est transitif indirect.
> *
> À la forme négative*
> La différence entre les deux constructions devient apparente quand le verbe est à la forme négative.
> Dans le cas du verbe faire, l’article indéfini massif passe à la forme de.
> En revanche, comme le verbe jouer de a un objet indirect, il n’y a aucune modification à la forme négative.
> Comparer également :
> Il ne *fait* plus *de *piano. Mais :  Il ne *joue *plus *du *piano.
> *
> FLE : flottement dans l’interprétation de la construction*
> Du fait des fortes similitudes évoquées ci-dessus entre les constructions telles que jouer du piano et faire du piano, il règne un flottement (notable) à ce sujet chez les francophones eux-mêmes. On trouve par exemple sur internet de nombreuses occurrences avec* de* négatif après jouer.


----------



## Oddmania

Nicomon said:


> Après lecture de *cette page* intitulée : FAQ : faire _du_ piano et jouer _du_ piano...
> j'en conclus comme eux que c'est par analogie avec  « _faire du piano / ne pas faire *de* piano_ »  que certains disent  « _je ne joue pas *de* piano_ ».



Très juste. Je n'avais pas pensé à la confusion entre _faire du piano _et _jouer du piano._ C'est très bien vu. Après y avoir réfléchi, je me rends compte que _ne pas jouer de piano_ sonne vraiment faux. Geostan a raison, _"jouer du piano"_ est une expression toute faite, et le _du _en est indissociable. C'est exactement comme _rouler des mécaniques_. Au négatif, ça reste _Il ne roule pas des mécaniques. _Je ferai attention la prochaine fois que je parlerai d'instruments de musique !


----------



## DrChen

Maître Capello said:


> Bon, à mon tour d'y mettre mon grain de sel…
> 
> En réponse à la question _Est-ce que tu joues du piano ?_ je ne dirais personnellement aucune des deux phrases, mais plus simplement :_ Non, je ne *sais* pas *en* jouer_, voire : _Non, je ne *sais* pas jouer du piano_.
> 
> Cela dit, si ça peut te rassurer, si je « devais » dire : _Non, je ne joue pas de/du piano_ dans le sens _je ne *sais* pas en jouer_, je dirais comme toi : _Non, je ne joue pas *du* piano_ et jamais _*de*_.



Maître Capello a résumé là exactement ce que j'ai pensé en lisant ce thread.
Je suis dans la team geostan moi aussi.


----------



## Susan2714

Bonjour, 
Au négatif, est-ce que c'est correcte de dire:

Je ne joue pas de piano.
Ou:
Je n'en joue pas.

Merci.


----------



## olivier68

On joue _"d'un"_ instrument.

Donc, vos deux propositions sont correctes :

_Je joue du piano
J'en joue

Je ne joue pas de piano
Je n'en joue pas  _

Tout cela est correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Susan2714 said:


> Je ne joue pas de piano.


Ce n'est pas vraiment faux, mais je serais plus enclin à dire : _Je ne sais pas jouer *du* piano_.


----------



## k@t

Ainsi qu'il a été indiqué à plusieurs reprise dans les posts ci-dessus, en toute rigueur, il faudrait mettre _*du *_et non *de*.
J'ai vu que le site de Jean-Michel Kalmbach avait été cité à plusieurs reprises, je ne vais donc pas l'indiquer à nouveau ; il me semble (j'ai lu en diagonale, je peux donc me tromper) que *celui-ci* n'a pas été donné, qui rappelle :


> *Ce qu'il conviendrait de dire*
> _*Je ne joue pas du piano*_.






Maître Capello said:


> mais je serais plus enclin à dire : _Je ne sais pas jouer *du* piano_.


Tout dépend de ce que l’on souhaite dire : on peut savoir jouer d’un instrument et ne pas en jouer.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> en toute rigueur, il faudrait mettre _*du *_et non *de*.


En toute rigueur peut-être, mais un peu de tolérance s'impose étant donné que _jouer_ (pour un instrument de musique) est parfois employé transitivement. Si c'est bien _du_ qu'il faut recommander, je ne pense pas qu'il faille condamner _de_ pour autant. Le site que vous indiquez utilise d'ailleurs le conditionnel : « Ce qu'il *conviendrait* de dire ».



> Tout dépend de ce que l’on souhaite dire : on peut savoir jouer d’un instrument et ne pas en jouer.


Nous sommes bien d'accord. On peut ainsi très bien dire _En ce moment, je ne joue pas du piano_. Mais dans le sens de « ne pas *savoir* en jouer », ne pensez-vous pas qu'il soit préférable de rajouter ce verbe (_savoir_), notamment pour lever toute ambiguïté ?


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> _jouer_ (pour un instrument de musique) est parfois employé transitivement


Ah ? _Jouer *le *piano_ ? En français contemporain ?*** Je l’ignorais. Peut-être est-ce un helvétisme ?

Mais si cet emploi transitif est avéré, alors la forme négative ne devrait-elle pas être :
_Je ne joue pas le piano_
et non _Je ne joue pas de piano_ ?

(Pour ce qui est de la tolérance, si vous me lisez bien, vous remarquerez que ma formulation va dans ce sens.)


** Edit*

Je viens de trouver mention de ce tour transitif direct dans le _Bon Usage_, avec une façon de présenter les choses qui me semble pour le moins étrange :


> Cependant, le Rob. donne comme normal jouer un instrument « en jouer » avec ces ex. sans référence : Un jeune virtuose qui JOUE le piano comme un dieu.
> Le Bon usage



Si c’est _Jouer un instrument / Jouer le piano_, comment pourrait-on avoir une pronominalisation en *en* ???
_Il joue *le* piano _>_ Il *le* joue _et non_ Il *en* joue._

Par ailleurs, je vois que c’est – notamment - un congolisme :




*source*




Maître Capello said:


> Mais dans le sens de « ne pas *savoir* en jouer », ne pensez-vous pas qu'il soit préférable de rajouter ce verbe (_savoir_), notamment pour lever toute ambiguïté ?


Ah bah oui, c’est sûr qu’en rajoutant _savoir_ on supprime toute ambiguïté, pour autant que le contexte n’y suffise pas.


----------



## jmignot

Après avoir relu attentivement ce fil, je trouve que certaines nuances possibles (plus sémantiques que grammaticales) n'ont pas été considérées. Pour ma part, je ferais une différence entre :
"Heureusement que la voisin joue du piano et (ne joue) pas du cor de chasse !" et
"Je ne joue pas de piano à l'heure où les voisins font la sieste".
La première phrase indiquant un savoir ou une compétence, la seconde une pratique ponctuelle.
Est-ce que d'autres locuteurs francophones feraient également cette distinction ?


----------



## pozzo

Based on my experience as a native English speaker, "piano" can behave in English as an uncountable noun (case 1 in the examples below), or as the instrument itself (case 2 in the examples below).

However, it is my ear that is telling me that, not the dictionary.  If I search for the word "piano" in the Cambridge or Merriam-Webster dictionaries, then I just see it defined as the instrument.

Some examples that come to mind :

I feel like playing some piano. (case 1)
I feel like playing the piano. (case 2)

I used to play lots of piano, but I don't play much anymore. (case 1)
I used to play the piano often, but I rarely play it anymore. (case 2)

That guy plays some good piano! (case 1)
That guy plays the piano very well! (case 2)

I don't know how to play the piano. (case 2)

How come you never play any piano anymore? (case 1)
Why do you never play the piano anymore? (case 2)

She's not the one playing the piano; she's the one playing the trumpet.  (case 2)

I play lots of piano, but I don't play any when my neighbour is home.  (case 1)
I play the piano often, but I don't play it when my neighbour is home.  (case 2)

Having read through this thread, it seems like something similar could exist in French (at least in the negative), even if it's not in the textbooks.


----------



## jmignot

Pozzo's suggestion could be relevant to the examples I gave previously.
"Heureusement que la voisin joue du piano et (ne joue) pas du cor de chasse !" would correspond to case 2 (the instrument), whereas
"Je ne joue pas de piano à l'heure où les voisins font la sieste" would be case 1 (uncountable noun).
It makes perfect sense to me…
Similarly, one could translate two of Pozzo's sentences into French as :
Comment se fait-il que vous ne jouiez plus de piano ? (case 1)
Pourquoi est-ce que vous ne jouez plus du piano (case 2)
Going one step further, one might argue that "jouer du piano" in the sense of "to play some piano" (case 1) is actually partitive, whereas the same phrase in the sense of "to play the piano" (case 2) is not. In French, this distinction is obscured in the affirmative sentence but becomes apparent in the negative one owing to the occurrence of either "de" or "du".


----------

